# What are Eventide Must Have Plugins?



## ibanez1 (Jun 11, 2022)

I'm trying to take advantage of the sale while I can. I already bought Blackhole and SP2016 and have been having fun using them in a sci-fi orchestra track I'm working on. Are there any other no-brainers to pick up? Thoughts on split-eq or omnipressor?


----------



## Houdini (Jun 11, 2022)

I have all of them due to a huge sale they did a while back. I'm using them with guitar (prog metal and ambient) and recently synths and orchestra. Besides the Blackhole which you already have, I really enjoy the Tricera Chorus, the Micropitch and Crystals. High quality effects, infinite uses and super easy to incorporate in sci-fi aesthetics.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 11, 2022)

Having used the Omnipressor in "real life" I am afraid I am not a fan. SplitEQ, on the other hand, is brilliant! The thing about these plugins in general is that they can work in almost any genre.

Prior to Anthology 12 the plugins that got the most use include:
The SP2016, Instant Flanger, and Instant Phaser, which were the reason I purchased this in the first place. I still have the flanger and phaser hardware in my studio, so it's a little bit about nostalgia, but mostly I love the sounds! And these got used a lot.

The H910 and H949 are really good, as is the Black Hole reverb. These are specialty tools, but when they fit they fit nicely! The H3000 and Octavox fall into the same category. I think these could be really useful in a sci-fi setting.

I do use some of the others, but infrequently.

Of the new additions in 12 I'd guess I use the pedals the most, especially Rotary, TriceraChorus, MicroPitch, Crystals, and Spring (which is most of them come to think of it.

All of these are just great sounding plugins, Springs is probably most applicable to sci-fi, but I think you'd be surprised at what they can do.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 11, 2022)

To me: none, depending on what you already have or are looking for.

I’ve bought 3 H9s, two earlier this week. Had Blackhole and sold it last year I think - don’t recall because I don’t miss it. I got Micropitch to replace Microshift, as it’s slightly better to my ears. But I’d never have paid full price.

Tricerchorus is another I’d not have bought if I didn’t get it for $21 (I missed the $4 per plugin glitch) as I have enough chorus plugins. I’d probably have ended up with the new Audiority one, instead. That one was sort of a bonus/treat.

They’re all high quality, but also, to me, not necessarily best in class. But they all offer something you might need, and they do it well. They also do it in an Eventide way, which may really resonate with you. 

I also have Quadravox that I don’t have installed.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Jun 11, 2022)

I have some from sales, but find no use for them. Blackhole always tickles me, but Supermassive is there…


----------



## fudge (Jun 11, 2022)

Currently wondering myself if Blackhole would add anything new for someone who has Valhalla Shimmer, Delay, VintageVerb and Supermassive. Especially Valhalla Delay is surprisingly good at creating creative atmospheres when cranking up the Diffuse. Any thoughts?


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Jun 11, 2022)

fudge said:


> Currently wondering myself if Blackhole would add anything new for someone who has Valhalla Shimmer, Delay, VintageVerb and Supermassive. Especially Valhalla Delay is surprisingly good at creating creative atmospheres when cranking up the Diffuse. Any thoughts?


Demo it maybe. If you are bored or overused the valhallas so much that you need a fresh timbre, shoot. 

The price is doable, but i feel it should always be 29 bucks, because of age. Its on sale frequently, so no hesitation.


----------



## ibanez1 (Jun 11, 2022)

Houdini said:


> I have all of them due to a huge sale they did a while back. I'm using them with guitar (prog metal and ambient) and recently synths and orchestra. Besides the Blackhole which you already have, I really enjoy the Tricera Chorus, the Micropitch and Crystals. High quality effects, infinite uses and super easy to incorporate in sci-fi aesthetics.


Thanks I'll definitely look into these. Hopefully these will also be very useful for hybrid orchestra tracks in general.


----------



## ibanez1 (Jun 11, 2022)

wst3 said:


> Having used the Omnipressor in "real life" I am afraid I am not a fan. SplitEQ, on the other hand, is brilliant! The thing about these plugins in general is that they can work in almost any genre.
> 
> Prior to Anthology 12 the plugins that got the most use include:
> The SP2016, Instant Flanger, and Instant Phaser, which were the reason I purchased this in the first place. I still have the flanger and phaser hardware in my studio, so it's a little bit about nostalgia, but mostly I love the sounds! And these got used a lot.
> ...


The vote of confidence for SplitEQ has me leaning towards getting that for general use. I'm just starting out on creating my own orchestral mock-ups using reaper this year. I probably have more expendable hobby money than sense at this point  but I plan on sticking with it and i'm sure a surgical EQ plugin like this one will be handy.

I'll have a listen at some demos for the others you mentioned. Spring, Rotary, and the H3000 / H910 / H949 are further recommendations on what Houdini already listed. I've got some homework to pick which ones i'll get the most use out of


----------



## Markrs (Jun 11, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> The vote of confidence for SplitEQ has me leaning towards getting that for general use. I'm just starting out on creating my own orchestral mock-ups using reaper this year. I probably have more expendable hobby money than sense at this point  but I plan on sticking with it and i'm sure a surgical EQ plugin like this one will be handy.
> 
> I'll have a listen at some demos for the others you mentioned. Spring, Rotary, and the H3000 / H910 / H949 are further recommendations on what Houdini already listed. I've got some homework to pick which ones i'll get the most use out of


If you check out the thread below there is a code to get 50% off your order though it only works once. Eventide will probably remove the code in a few hours.



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/eventide-up-to-85-off-sale-discount-code-no-longer-works.126095/page-4#post-5124088


----------



## ibanez1 (Jun 11, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> To me: none, depending on what you already have or are looking for.
> 
> I’ve bought 3 H9s, two earlier this week. Had Blackhole and sold it last year I think - don’t recall because I don’t miss it. I got Micropitch to replace Microshift, as it’s slightly better to my ears. But I’d never have paid full price.
> 
> ...


I'm starting from the stock plugins in reaper, valhalla room, and the free valhalla supermassive so my effects library is fairly basic at this point. Any other recommendations from other companies vs. eventide equivalents are also helpful for comparisons (such as your Audiority comment). It might help me in making comparisons of demos and see if I prefer things more the "Eventide way" .


----------



## ibanez1 (Jun 11, 2022)

Markrs said:


> If you check out the thread below there is a code to get 50% off your order though it only works once. Eventide will probably remove the code in a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/eventide-up-to-85-off-sale-discount-code-no-longer-works.126095/page-4#post-5124088


Wow I was following this thread earlier and completely missed this! Thanks and I'll give it a shot now.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 11, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> I'm starting from the stock plugins in reaper, valhalla room, and the free valhalla supermassive so my effects library is fairly basic at this point. Any other recommendations from other companies vs. eventide equivalents are also helpful for comparisons (such as your Audiority comment). It might help me in making comparisons of demos and see if I prefer things more the "Eventide way" .


Oh! In that case, demo them all! These prices are very very good (see JRR shop). The bundle is a great option, but you wouldn’t be able to sell individual plugins if you move away from Eventide in the future. At this current price I think the H9 bundle may be a viable solution as long as you’ll use at least half of them regularly.

Audiority do have some excellent- and free (Dr Phase is fantastic) plugins - it’s a one-person plugin maker (Luca), and he continues to get better and better. Valhalla is excellent. Fuse Audio is also good. My plugin collection is fair eclectic in terms of manufacturers. What kinds of music are you making?

SP2016 is also a great retro reverb.


----------



## ibanez1 (Jun 11, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Oh! In that case, demo them all! These prices are very very good (see JRR shop). The bundle is a great option, but you wouldn’t be able to sell individual plugins if you move away from Eventide in the future. At this current price I think the H9 bundle may be a viable solution as long as you’ll use at least half of them regularly.
> 
> Audiority do have some excellent- and free (Dr Phase is fantastic) plugins - it’s a one-person plugin maker (Luca), and he continues to get better and better. Valhalla is excellent. Fuse Audio is also good. My plugin collection is fair eclectic in terms of manufacturers. What kinds of music are you making?
> 
> SP2016 is also a great retro reverb.


Orchestral with virtual instruments only at the moment. Hybrid Orchestral is what's prompting me to explore more of the synths / effects I can play with (including this sci-fi track i'm trying to compose now). I've been a guitar player for years and I might incorporate my own playing in the future at some point but right now it's all VIs for my music.

I just bought SP2016 and blackhole when the sale started a few days back (forgot to mention that in my list) and i'm already having fun experimenting with them .


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 11, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Orchestral with virtual instruments only at the moment. Hybrid Orchestral is what's prompting me to explore more of the synths / effects I can play with (including this sci-fi track i'm trying to compose now). I've been a guitar player for years and I might incorporate my own playing in the future at some point but right now it's all VIs for my music.
> 
> I just bought SP2016 and blackhole when the sale started a few days back (forgot to mention that in my list) and i'm already having fun experimenting with them .


While my favorite delay is Valhalla Delay (followed by Replika XT), the Eventide Ultratap may be worth checking out, along with Tricerachorus and Undulator ($19 for Undulator and all of it goes to a charity). Some people like the Crystallizer type sounds, but I think it's too... identifiable. If you deal with mono sources, be it voice or monosynth, then Micropitch can make them "wider" without sounding fake - or sound more fake if you want. Finally, there's Crushstation, which I've never tried as I have lots of distortion stuff already, but it could be worth a demo. Distortion applied very, very lightly = saturation. Not sure if it's meant for heavy or light.

Oh, plus there's Shimmerverb... which is less fantastical and maybe a bit more on-top of the audio than Valhalla's. I'd stick with Valhalla, but both are different enough that if you love that kind of effect, then it's worth both.

The whole H9 bundle is $167 at JRRShop - unless you get lucky with another coupon code at Eventide.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Jun 11, 2022)

As someone who has been kind of obsessed with hybrid orchestral sci fi music for the last year and who just got into Eventide plugins I can say that I implemented Blackhole and Shimmerverb in my current project less than an hour after installing them


----------



## Mega (Jun 11, 2022)

Markrs said:


> If you check out the thread below there is a code to get 50% off your order though it only works once. Eventide will probably remove the code in a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/eventide-up-to-85-off-sale-discount-code-no-longer-works.126095/page-4#post-5124088


I'm glad I checked the forum today! I just used the code and got SplitEQ for $49. Thanks buddy, I appreciate you!


----------



## ibanez1 (Jul 20, 2022)

Delayed post but I wanted to say that Blackhole as expected has become a staple for creative experimenting with instruments. I'm going to start messing with ultratap and shimmerverb next. These are awesome effects!


----------

